# I just can't find it - Mahler - Christine Schäfer - Salzburg



## AndrePT (Dec 24, 2013)

This is one of the most beautiful videos I've ever seen:






However, it seems that this concert has never been released on CD or DVD. 

Does anyone can confirm that? Does anyone have the other parts of the concert?

It´s a matter of life or death 

Thanks.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A quick search of Amazon and Arkivmusic reveals no Mahler recordings conducted by Metzmacher. I'm sorry to say that this Youtube version may be it. The recording probably exists somewhere out there, but no one's picked it up.


----------



## ombredouble (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess this is from her documentary in 2008, which includes only these last few bars from "Die zwei blauen Augen" (+some rehearsal clips). This is my favorite rendition of "fahrenden Gesellen" in Schönberg's arrangement for chamber ensemble.

http://www.unitel.de/en/product/do/detail.html?id=1104
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QR734O/

The concert took place at Mozarteum Salzburg on 16.8.2007: http://www.salzburgerfestspiele.at/archivdetail/programid/3917/id/565/j/2007 . In addition to the main program "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" from the Rückert-Lieder and "Der Tod und das Mädchen" D.531 were sang after fahrenden Gesellen (with Metzmacher at the piano), maybe as Zugaben but fit perfectly into the context.

The whole concert was broadcast the same month on ORF but I don't think it is commercially available.



AndrePT said:


> This is one of the most beautiful videos I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

